# Disappearing Amano shrimp



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I put in 6 amano into my 75G on Saturday. I haven't seen them since. Is this normal?
I have lots of guppies, 2 pearl gourami, and 2 female BN pleco, and lots of hardscape & plants.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

normal.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

When will or if they come out? I haven't found any bodies so I assume they're alive.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

mistergreen said:


> When will or if they come out? I haven't found any bodies so I assume they're alive.


give them a week or two [smilie=b:


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

hmmm, the BBA are slowly disappearing off my crypts. They must be doing some work late at night. I'll have to pay them overtime.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

Amano shrimp are escape artist. Did you check behind your tank?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

tiger15 said:


> Amano shrimp are escape artist. Did you check behind your tank?


haha, true. My tank is covered but there are little gaps.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I found a molt during a water change. They haven't shown themselves during day light.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

mistergreen said:


> haha, true. My tank is covered but there are little gaps.


They only need little gaps to climb out if you have opening at the heater cable or filter return. In the wild, Amano shrimp climb up stream and water fall in return to their birth place to grow up and breed.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow, I finally saw 2 shrimps. I did a little rescape by filling sand in a gap. I guess I sealed up their hide out.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

LOL
my shrimp (thought they all died) came out recently. after about a month, now i see like 8 of them and i had 5 im kind of baffled but hey whatever.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Glad I'm not the only one. I thought all of mine died too. I only see the shrimps at night.


----------

